# ERC Triple D



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

anyone using this lure in Ohio yet ?
I talked to lots of folks at the Ohio Musky Show who just went on and on about this lure. Most of these folks happend to be from Minnesota and Wisconsin. Several days after the show I found a video pool demo of it on www.muskiefirst.com and became much more intrigued. This is one awesome crank but its just so darn big. 9" I believe. If they made a 6" version I'd have blown some big bucks already  
I'm gonna buy one anyway and give it a shot....it certainly can't do any worse than the rest of my lures so far this year  
http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/play_qt.asp?clip=19
EH


----------



## Wetnet (Apr 12, 2004)

I bought a couple when they first came out. Your right about the size, they are kind of big. For muskies I have mainly been a troller, but I am starting to learn casting techniques with the bigger baits. For the Triple D, I have mainly cranked it down three or four times to get it deep, then twitch once or twice, pause, twitch a couple again, etc... all the way to the boat.
No fish but it sure looks nice. Probably try it more this year.


----------

